

TechCult’s Top 100 Web Celebrities - jmorin007
http://www.techcult.com/top-100-web-celebrities/

======
ragaskar
This article is worth your time if you're curious what some of these folks
look like.

Otherwise total waste -- clearly not in any sort of appreciable order.

------
fourlittlebees
Tila Tequila is number one and they couldn't even get the CEO at Linden Lab
right? Fail.

